# Job Opportunities for Saskatchewan



## centurions86 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi there folks, I am new to this site and I was wondering if anyone could help me?
does anyone know of any job opportunities in the Saskatchewan area. I have just completed a degree in management and I have extensive retail experience. I am looking for the possibility of a Trainee Manager post and would consider anything, preferably in the Retail/Supermarket sector. I am able to come to Canada at short notice however I am reluctant to do this at the moment ,as I don't want to waste the funds I have if there are no opportunities available. I have sent numerous emails/applications to various companies who have never responded.

Can anyone please help!

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I must tell you that emailing companies is unlikely to elicit any response. You really need to present your resume in person. Is there a specific reason you're looking at Saskatchewan?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I must tell you that emailing companies is unlikely to elicit any response. You really need to present your resume in person. Is there a specific reason you're looking at Saskatchewan?



Yeah I was wondering that too as jobs will be easier to get in more populated areas.


----------



## centurions86 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. There is no reason really just because all the Saskatchewan literature says that it's growing and needs workers but I'm bothered where I live.
Anthony


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Saskatchewan probably has the best economy in Canada at present. However population wise, it is small. Assuming you're under 31 years of age I truly think you should look at coming to Canada on a WHV for one year. This will allow you to explore any/all parts of the country and work for whom you want and wherever you desire. 
Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For Travel and Work in Canada for Foreign Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## centurions86 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Auld Yin for the information, unfortunately I am 32 so there is no way I can get a WHV. I think the best action would be to go over and try my luck regarding a job. I know there are supermarkets out there that are requiring department managers.

Thanks again for your time !


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saskatchewan is booming and you are right. Keep trying where the jobs are or where there is demand.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

centurions86 said:


> I am able to come to Canada at short notice


Are you a Canadian? Or what kind of visa do you have?


----------



## centurions86 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for your support Canuk Sens I will definitely go over before November.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

centurions86 said:


> Thanks Auld Yin for the information, unfortunately I am 32 so there is no way I can get a WHV. I think the best action would be to go over and try my luck regarding a job. I know there are supermarkets out there that are requiring department managers.
> 
> Thanks again for your time !


Before you haul yourself over here, you should know the following:

You can't just turn up, accept a job and start working. The employer who may wish to hire you has to prove that they have:

Advertised the job appropriately for at least a month;
Cannot get a Canadian citizen or Permanent Resident to fill the position;
Are paying the accepted salary for the job.

This will get them a positive labour market opinion (LMO) for you just to be able to apply for the work permit.

As you will be looking for trainee positions (from your post) getting a positive result will not be easy as there will be many canadians/PRs who will meet the criteria for a trainee position.

Due to perceived abuses of the system, LMO fees have been raised substatiallly recently and applications are under much more scrutiny which may deter many employers for even applying these days.

Coming over as a visitor, you will have to prove you can suppport yourself for the 6 months of your stay or you risk being refused entry.


----------

